# Brand to NY?



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

With McDyess's health problems, the possibility of a sign and trade for Brand is out there. The Clippers know they are losing everyone, why not trade Brand for the Knicks lottery pick and another player? As for Brand's own situation, he may not get paid the big bucks next year, however the Knicks do not seem as if they will resign Dyess. The money that McDyess is getting can be Brand's in two years.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

For a sign and trade to work, the Clippers have to be willing to take people back. You care to tell me who they would want from the Knicks?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Spoon, Harrington, or Anderson?
Maybe Ward?

Anyone!!!

Brand in a Knicks uni would be nice.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Contracts still have to match up, roght? In another section of this forum I proposed:

Clippers sign and trade Andre Miller & Elton Brand to NY, as well as their second round pick.

Knicks send Sprewell, Ward, Lottery pick, and their early second pick(#31) to the Clippers.

The Clippers know that they will not be able to sign these players, Their situation brightens because now they have 2 lottery picks( i think they have their own?) and a very early second round pick. They can slao buy out Wards contract for just $2M.

The Knicks get a very good PG and a PF that is a work horse( old school NY guy i.e. Oakley, Ewing, Mason, Charles Smith). If Vujanic rather get stats in Europe, having Miller means the Knicks can trade Vujanics rights.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

That makes absolutely no sense.

So in essense you are saying trade Brand and Miller, who can't be traded unless they are traded with sign and trades, for Sprewell and a lottery pick?

The Knicks can't even give away Sprewell at this point. The Clips can get a lot more than that for those players if they are going to reload, but as was shown with Kandi, they also could resign themselves to the fact those players are leaving, and promote some of the lottery depth they have on their squad and reload with the lotto picks that are sure to be in their future.


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

*wrong*

sorry to burst your bubble. But brand is now a rocket.

The rockets are offering mobley /griffin/and are willing to throw in cato as I speak.(I have inside info to prove it ,I can email it to you)

The clipps want to sign odom. Odom and mobes are best friends.The clipps know tradeing for mobes will make odom stay and not go to crappy NY.

rest my case.

put an end to brand talk to NY please


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

Also,if for some reason NY gets a top 3 pick in lotto,the rockets are willing to offer just francis for brand straight up.

Either way,Rockets get our man.

have a nice day!!!!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>catandkennysuck</b>!
> Also,if for some reason NY gets a top 3 pick in lotto,the rockets are willing to offer just francis for brand straight up.
> 
> Either way,Rockets get our man.
> ...


Where the hell do you get this from, the ROCKETS ARE NOT willing to offer Francis for Brand, especially since a probable trade of:

*
Shareef Abdur Rahim

for

Glen Rice
Eddie Griffin
maybe a 2004 first round pick, top 9 protected
*

will take place. You mind sending me your sources for the Elton Brand trade of Cato, Mobley and Griffin especially since in no way does that work cap wise? Brand has a qualifying offer of $6 million for next year from the Clips, which is still less than Cato's salary alone. I feel the Clips are gonna offer Brand a maxed out contract especially since the rest of their decent cast (Miller, Maggette, Candy) are leaving. 

This Knicks trade you are proposing will in no possible way occur, start dreaming of other ones... Here's one I thought of in the other forum:

*
Knicks send:
Kurt Thomas
First round pick in 2004 draft, top 7 protected 
First round pick in 2005 draft, top 5 protected
Lee Nailon

Clippers Send:
Andre Miller (sign and trade)
Lamar Odom
*

A chaotic Clips team need vet "leader" in Kurt Thomas to play alongside the maxed out Elton Brand, and draft picks have always been welcome in the Clippers organization. The Knicks finally bring some change, get a promising point guard and a Lamar Odom, who can start ahead of Sprewell in a revamped Knicks Lineup:

PG Miller
SG Houston
SF Odom / Sprewell
PF Sofoklis/Varejao/Kamann (big, foreign draft picks, excludin Kaman)
C McDyess 

Or Odom can play the PF and create some mismatches alongside Sprewell, Draft pick can start at C if McDyess injured.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

i would be overjoyed if layden could obtain even one of the brand, odom, miller trio and 2 would be amazing, but i just dont see it happening. 

is there a realistic chance of any of those players coming to NYC??????


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: wrong*



> Originally posted by <b>catandkennysuck</b>!
> sorry to burst your bubble. But brand is now a rocket.
> 
> The rockets are offering mobley /griffin/and are willing to throw in cato as I speak.(I have inside info to prove it ,I can email it to you)
> ...


Well, just before the trade day, u told everyone that you have inside info that Allen is going to the Rocket...well.....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I would love to get anyone from the starting lineup of the clippers. The fact remains though that Sterling just does not do big contracts.


----------

